
The backlash to Silicon Valley returns with a vengeance - Apocryphon
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/06/10/the-backlash-to-silicon-valley-returns-with-a-vengeance/
======
kevsim
Any FB employees on here that can discuss what the constant deluge of articles
like this does for morale inside the company? Curious if the rank and file are
preoccupied with all this or if it still just feels like good times.

